# 10gal breeding tank



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

i have a ten gallon tank and im wondering wats the easyst fish i can breed in it?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

mollies.. not big enough for anything else.. And techniquely only big enough for like 4 female and 2 males..


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

ok ill have to try that thanx


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

you can try a pair of dwarf cichlids


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_*Moved to non P section*_


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Guppies or mollies are easiest because they are livebearers.


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Fancy tailed guppies are interesting


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

right now i'm breedgin platys in my 10 gallon and only 5 survived after the first brood. I'm gonna try guppies i think i will have a better outcome


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

you can breed tetras in that tank. What are the dimensions? Guppies are by far the easiest. We arnt doing anything and have like 10X more fish than we started with.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Go the route of guppies. They're by far the easiest fish to breed and the adult fish don't tend to eat the babies as much as say, swordtails, platies or mollies.

Get a lot more females than males. One male is capable of impregnating a whole lot of females. And a female guppy will retain the male's sperm for quite a long time and will continue to have babies on her own. My dad had one lone guppy left in his tank after a water change mishap. And she ended up having a bunch of babies, even with no males in there. Now he has something like 20 guppies again.

Make sure there's some thick plants in there though for the babies to hide out in. This way they'll survive. In terms of feeding, add some pulverized flake food to the mix, when you toss some flakes into the tank. Then let natural selection take its course. The weak will die off and the strong will be nice guppies.

Also make sure to cover any filter intake with some type of screen like pantyhose or something. This way the babies won't get sucked up.

Good luck.


----------

